# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [jdr] Jeux de Rles et informaticiens

## Rakken

Bonjour, 

Alors voila, je me posais une question. Etant roliste, j'ai cotoy quelques associations de roliste, et j'y ai vu un nombre relativement important d'informaticien. Et ayant t en cole d'info, j'ai vu pas mal de roliste. 

Alors je voudrai savoir si ce que j'ai cru remarquer n'tait qu'un simple phnomene de "qui se ressemble s'assembe" ( savoir, je suis roliste et  l'cole, j'ai naturellement cotoy des rolistes plus facilement que d'autres personnes) ou si c'est un phnomne un peu plus gnral, genre les rolistes et les informaticiens, pour une obscure raison (si quelqu'un a des pistes d'explication qu'il n'hsite pas a poster !), sont souvent les mmes.

Bref, le jeu de rle et vous, quid !

Attention, il s'agit ici de jdr papier (voire des gn). Les wow, gothic et autres oblivion ne sont pas ici considr comme du "jeu de rle" au sens "puriste" du terme ;-).

----------


## illight

AD&D a te va ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## prgasp77

Idem, rliste (L5R, Shadowrun, Qin, Macho, Royaumes d'aciers ...), gn, murder (ce que je prfre). Et je dirais qu'autour de moi ... un semi-informaticien (je ne le suis qu' moiti moi aussi). Pas de tendances particulires (si ce n'est qu'il n'y a que peu de filles ... d'un autre cot je suis en assos en cole d'ing).

Voila voila, j'espre avoir rpondu  ta question. Si un jour tu bouges sur Troyes, prviens je te prpare un perso pour un one shot.

----------


## Katyucha

Pour ma part, j'ai t roliste avant d'envisager mon mtier dans l'informatique.

J'ai dj fait des jdrs avec une vraie parit... mais c'est vrai que ce genre de jeu reste trs peu prise par les filles, je pense surtout par une trs mauvaise publicit. 
Aprs un jeu de role, c'est du thatre improvis. On a un role, avec une feuille dcrivant l'apparance toussa de notre personnage. A nous d'inventer son pass, son prsent et prparer son futur

JDR jou : ADD, warhammer, hawkmoon, INS/MV, Star wars, Shadowrun ...etc que du classique

Pour l'instant, je joue plus, le groupe d'amis avec qui je jouait s'est parpiller partout en france (tude, travail, couple...etc). Il est dur de trouver un groupe dans lequel on se sent  l'aise

----------


## Rakken

> Pour l'instant, je joue plus, le groupe d'amis avec qui je jouait s'est parpiller partout en france (tude, travail, couple...etc). Il est dur de trouver un groupe dans lequel on se sent  l'aise


Idem. Quand je jouais a Paris, on avait un groupe compos de gens venant du Pas-de-Calais, Haute-Savoie, Parisien pur souche et quelques autres rgions. Alors forcement, une fois les tudes finies, forcement on s'parpille.




> Si un jour tu bouges sur Troyes, prviens je te prpare un perso pour un one shot.


C'est not !

Ceci dit, au vu des premiers rsultats du sondage l'amiti entre informaticien et roliste semble plutt bien se porter ;-))

----------


## Caine

Je vais grossir les rangs  :;): 

J'ai commenc le JDR papier en entrant  la fac de Paul Sabatier.

Aprs de longues annes en association cit-U, un groupe  d'ami s'est form. Il n'y avait pas de majorit informaticienne.

Puis  dbuter le premier emploi et 10 ans de travail. On a rduit les sances de jdr.

Et depuis 18 mois, j'ai repris le chemin d'associsation, le CRJR, o il y a une parit parfaite!

A noter que 70% des gens que j'ai cotoy dans l'info ont fait au moins une anne de JDR, mme si pour la plupart, ils ont  arrt.

Une thorie: Les informaticiens sont les pionniers en matire de jeux sur PC et de monde virtuel. Cette tendance les amne vers des rlistes, un jour ou lautre pour tester.

Je matrise plus que je ne joue. Je me fais plaisir avec Vampire et d'autre jdr du monde des tnbres.

----------


## Mamilie

> J'ai dj fait des jdrs avec une vraie parit... mais c'est vrai que ce genre de jeu reste trs peu prise par les filles, je pense surtout par une trs mauvaise publicit.


C'est pas faute d'avoir essay au lyce... Mais les garons  cet ge l prfrent peut tre jouer entre eux histoire de ne pas perdre (la face) contre une fille... :;): 

Sinon pour ce que j'en sais mon frre y joue beaucoup et c'est un sacr mlange dans son groupe de copains... Et ils n'ont mme pas tous le bac. Ca dpend comment le groupe se forme...

----------


## prem's

j'ai dcouvert les JDR en rentrant en DUT info.
on y a pass bon nombre de soires et j'adorais.
aprs le DUT, changements, je passe en IUP et l presque personne ne connaissait les JDR (IUP info pourtant...). pas moyen de trouver un maitre de jeu, et n'tant pas apte  occuper cette fonction, j'ai du arreter. ::(:  
j'avais retrouv un maitre de jeu il y a peu. mais j'ai pas aim sa faon trop srieuse de voir les choses. j'avais envie de m'clater et je me suis enquiquine.
oui c'est dur de trouver un bon groupe de jdr... rien que de trouver un groupe dj  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Je joue au jdr depuis l'age de 12 ans et je compte pas m'arreter  :;): 
Par contre, je fais plus de Jdr en ligne que papier maintenant.

----------


## jbrasselet

Je dois faire du jdr depuis 9 ans dsormais.
J'ai essay pas mal de chose (DD1ere dition, ADD2, Star Wars, Vampire, Garou, Dark Earth, Polaris, Ambre, Pendragon, INS/MV, Shadowrun, Zombie, etc. je vais pas tous les citer)  ::lol::  

Je joue encore de temps  autre:
- sur table : une fois tous les 15 jours sur Ainulindale (jdr cr par une puriste de Tolkien sur les Terres du Milieu avec son systme  elle)
- en ligne : je mne un pbf Ambre et je joue  2 pbem/pbf Ambre (moi fan d'Ambre? non....  ::mouarf::  ). Je joue aussi  un pbem Star Wars (on joue la marine impriale)

Je fais aussi une fois l'an la convention Eclipse organis par mon club (La Lune Rousse) sur Rennes.

Je joue beaucoup moins que je l'ai fait mais je prends toujours autant de plaisir. Je pense que je mnerais l'anne prochaine ( partir de septembre 2006) soit sur Nantes soit sur Rennes (plus probablement sur Rennes). Faut que je me dcide...  ::aie::

----------


## Caine

Par pbm, pbf tu parles des jdr par forum interpos?

Heu, septembre 2006, tu es sr?

Pour trouver une association, ou des joueurs, le net est trs bien.

C'est comme a que j'ai trouver le CRJR.

Je n'ai fais qu'une partie  AMbre, mais c'tait gnial!

----------


## joefou

Il fut un temps lointain au lyce ou je jouais  "l'Appel de Cthulhu" et  "Vampire", mais malheureusement la bande de joyeux compres qui s'adonnait  cette activit s'est parpille aux quatre vents... mais j'ai toujours conserv mes petits D10, D8, D4, D12 et D6 dans une boite, que j'ouvre de temps en temps pour me remmorer le bon vieux temps... snif... ::cry::

----------


## Rakken

J'ai toujours voulu jouer a Ambre, et je n'ai jamais crois quelqu'un qui en masterisait  ::cry:: . J'ai dvor les bouquins et je suis pour qu'on fasse une ptition qui rajoute quelques annes de vie a Zelazny histoire qu'il crive la troisime partie de son cycle d'Ambre ! (La fin du 10eme bouquin a dut tre l'un des trucs les plus frustrant que j'ai eu l'occasion de lire, d'autant plus que c'tait avec la certitude que l'auteur n'crirait jamais les suivants 'nif)

Je n'ai jamais jou par pbf (a vrai dire, avant aujourd'hui et mon ami google, je n'avais pas vraiment conscience que ca existait), mais je dois bien avouer que ton message parlant de pbf ambre est franchement tentant. 

Si ca n'est pas trop indiscret, sur quel(s) forum(s) joues-tu ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Ouais c'tait bien septembre 2007  ::D:  

Pour les forums il y a :
- onirym.free.fr pas sur qu'il y ait encore de la place
- http://dansedesaiguilliers.forumactif.com/index.forum
 pas sur pour les places restantes non plus

- http://chaosbook.free.fr/ le mien tout nouveau tout neuf (et un peu vide pour le moment) mais y'a de la place  ::D:  

Ambre est surement pour moi le JDR par excellence puisque pas de lancer de d donc tout se fait par les descriptions et les mises en scne.

Voil. Si quelqu'un est interess pour jouer  mon pbf contactez moi en mp  ::):

----------


## zeavan

a la question initial y a t-il un rapport entre les rolistes et les informaticiens, et bien je serai tenter de dire oui pour les raison suivantes:

1) Monde de mec en general , bien que les temps changes jusqu'a il y a pas longtemps l'info etait plutot reserve au mecs.

2) plus vraie a mon avis:

pour les jeux de roles: il faut pouvoir s'imerger dans de l'abstrait et avoir un sens d'imagination assez developpe, ce qui a mon avis reflete assez bien le monde qui entoure les informaticiens.

----------


## lakitrid

Je fais du jeu de rle depuis 6 ans maintenant. J'ai decouvert a  l'iut au travers d'un forum sur starwars. Mais c'te des vrais session autour d'une table. Et il n'y avait pas que des informaticiens. Notament le MJ tait dans le droit ...
Par contre la mixit  toujours tait un problme  :;): 

Enfin bref je ne pense pas qu'il y a vraiment de lien entre la profession d'informaticien et le jeu de rle.

----------


## Vld44

Salut,

J'ai beaucoup jou au jeux de rle tant au lyce et j'ai maintenant un regard trs critique envers la discipline.

L'mulation de l'imaginaire qu'elle sous-tend reprsente pour moi quelque chose de trs "viciant" pour l'esprit.

Ne tirez pas tout de suite  ::aie::  

Pour moi, c'est comme l'alcool, je reconnais qu'on peut en boire un peu de temps en temps entre copains mais plus cela devient problmatique. Pas du fait de la dpendance bien sr, mais autant par son ct insidieux que par ses effets pervers sur l'ouverture d'esprit en gnral.

Pour finir je vais vous citer une anecdote : lorsque je jouais, donc entre 1995 et 1999 en gros, dans une mission sur la 2 ou la 3 vers 23h en semaine (je ne me souviens plus du nom, c'tait prsent par une femme) les jeux de rles taient analyss et les joueurs points du doigt (problmes psychologiques etc.) 

Je me suis offusqu.

Pourtant plus tard avec le recul aprs avoir cess de jouer pour raisons diverses, en m'observant et en observant les diffrents groupes auxquels j'avais particip, j'ai finalement compris qu'il y avait vraiment une barrire  ne pas dpasser et que certains joueurs *inconsciemment* faisaient partie de ceux cits dans l'mission.

Quel est le rapport avec la question ?
Bon nombre d'informaticiens ont un problme d'ouverture de l'esprit et c'est en a que je trouve qu'il y a un lien entre les 2 matires (je ne gnralise pas) 

A+, bonnes parties  tous.

----------


## lakitrid

Je ne pense pas que les informaticiens soit proportionnelement moins ouvert d'esprit. 

de plus les discipline sont rcente (jeux video) et donc mise en avant. Aprs tout la tl  un effet similaire sur certaine personne. 
Mais bon ...

----------


## Rakken

Lynchez-le !!!  ::zekill:: 

Non, un peu plus srieusement, qu'il y ai une barrire  ne pas dpasser, c'est absolument comme tout. Faire du sport c'est bien, en faire 20 heures par jours, c'est dangereux. Se laver les mains, c'est bien, le faire trente fois par heure, c'est un problme.
J'ai eu une periode ou je jouais *beaucoup* (genre de 20h a 10/11h le lendemain, j'allais dormir, et je recommencais ^_^) au dela du problme que ca a pu causer sur mes rsultats scolaires (ben ou, passer ses journes  dormir et ses nuits  jouer, ca n'aide pas a faire avancer les projs) c'est vrai qu'on fini par tre completement dcal. Par contre, je n'ai jamais, et je parle en conscience, confondu la ralit et le jeu. Shoot, sans doute, oui, mais jamais inconscient. En aucun cas j'aurai pu confondre mon prof de math avec la tarasque et "init ! Je tente un coup prci tte avec ma hache vorpale holly avenger +15 contre les dieux et les nabots des enfers et..." ... euh... 'fin bref, voila quoi ;-))

J'imagine que quelqu'un avec des prdispositions aurait sans doute pu le vivre moins bien. Mais j'ai toujours considr que la personne en question, sans jdr, aurai fini quand mme par dconner (Et dans mon groupe, personne n'est devenu un cruel psychopathe sanglant, promis ! Et on a mme tous fini par avoir notre diplme ;-))). 

Par contre j'ai du mal a voir en quoi ca "bloque" l'ouverture d'esprit. Je trouve au contraire que le fait de se mettre dans la peau d'autres personnages permet de s'entrainer a penser differament, et par l mme, amliore la capacit d'empathie. Si on a assez d'imagination pour savoir ce que ressente des personnages fictif vivant des situations que l'on a pas l'occasion de vivre tous les jours, aprs, se mettre dans la peau de quelqu'un de "tous les jours" me semble facilit, non ?
D'un point de vue plus empirique, je dirai mme qu'il y gnralement chez les rlistes justement une ouverture d'esprit particulire. Il y a moins de barrire entre les gens, notamment en ce qui concerne l'ge (Magic n'est pas un jdr, mais voir un gamin de 12 ans se battre avec un gars de 40 ans sans qu'aucun des deux ne manque de respect a l'autre avec avec des chances de gagner "gales", j'ai pas vu ca souvent ailleurs que dans un club de jdr).

Et pour finir, dire que les informaticiens ont un problme d'ouverture d'esprit, ben... pareil, je trouve ca completement faux. Un problme social a la rigueur (un geek n'est pas spcialement caractris par sa capacit  sortir souvent ^_^) mais certainement pas d'ouverture d'esprit.

----------


## Vld44

d'ac on appelle a un problme social.

Par contre je ne suis pas all jusqu' parler de psychopathie attention !! Les problmes psychologiques taient mineurs, mais mritaient d'tre montrs du doigt parfois.

C'est comme tout, sur terrain sensible le jdr va rvler les problmes dj existants sans en tre la cause relle.

Pour ce qui est des informaticiens, il est possible qu'il s'agisse d'une dformation professionnelle mais il faut reconnaitre que certains (beaucoup moins que la majorit selon moi) ont un rel problme de recul, probablement en raison du fait qu'ils ont toujours les mmes types de conversation avec des personnes raisonnant de la mme faon.

a+

----------


## pcaboche

> Alors je voudrai savoir si ce que j'ai cru remarquer n'tait qu'un simple phnomene de "qui se ressemble s'assembe" ( savoir, je suis roliste et  l'cole, j'ai naturellement cotoy des rolistes plus facilement que d'autres personnes) ou si c'est un phnomne un peu plus gnral, genre les rolistes et les informaticiens, pour une obscure raison (si quelqu'un a des pistes d'explication qu'il n'hsite pas a poster !), sont souvent les mmes.


Je pense que par rapport au sujet, on confond la cause et la consquence. (en d'autres termes: "Qui est apparu le premier: la poule ou l'oeuf ? l'informaticien ou le rliste ?")

Typiquement,  l'adolescence, le geek est une personne que l'on appel le lorsqu'on a un devoir de math  rendre ou un problme avec son ordinateur, mais qui est rarement invit  des ftes.

Le geek ado est souvent le binoclard exclus qui se rfugie dans un univers virtuel et onirique, fait de personnages de fiction (romans, films, jeux vido, etc).

A force d'tre exclus par les mmes groupes, les geeks finissent par se retrouver ensemble, se rendent compte qu'ils partagent les mmes centres d'intrts et finissent par s'organiser en petits groupes sociaux (alors que pris individuellement, on considre plutt les geeks comme "associaux").

A l'intrieur de ces groupes, on parle: informatique, jeux vido, science fiction, films, roman, BD, manga, etc. On parle aussi des filles, cette ternelle inconnue qui chappe  toute logique (hormis peut-tre la thorie du chaos).

Pour essayer de comprendre une ralit qu'ils ne matrisent pas, les geeks s'inventent des situations et se mettent  la place des personnages pour ensuite analyser leur raction. De mme, pour chapper  une ralit qu'ils trouvent cruelle, les geeks s'inventent des univers dont ils sont les hros parfaits en s'inspirant de leur littrature fantastique.

Pendant ce temps, dans le monde rel, le peuple tremble. En effet, une rumeur circule selon laquelle les geeks se seraient runis pour s'organiser en communauts et dstabiliser le systme de l'intrieur. Partout on s'insurge que ces individus rputs sans vie sociale puissent se soulever contre ceux qui les ont exclus et ainsi renverser le rgime en place. Aussi, pour viter un coup d'tat, on stygmatise ces groupes et leurs activits dans le but de les dissoudre et de maintenir l'ordre tabli.

Aussi, le geek/rliste a parfois cette mauvaise habitude de parler par mtaphores, mlant situation relle et contexte fictif dans la mme phrase.  :;):

----------


## Rakken

Excellent !

J'adhre a la thorie !

----------


## Mdinoc

Et je m'y retrouve parfaitement !
Il y a mme deux entits chaotiques rcurrentes dans notre groupe, plus au moins deux autres!
(j'en profite pour saluer Raven, Roswell, Imihel et Carmilla...)

----------


## Caine

Je plussois avec pcaboche et raken.
Mais, comme indiqu trop de jdr (une phase que j'ai connu,  laquelle j'ai mis fin pour reprendre pied dans la vie relle des amis de fac) ne ferme pas l'esprit mais fait dcroch le joueur de la ralit.

Cependant, le JDR m'a permis de dpasser ma timidit qui faisait que j'tais un semblant de geek. 

Le JDR demande aussi de s'intresser  beaucoup de domaines: L'histoire, la finance, la gopolitique pour prparer un bon James Bond ou un JDR  mdival.

La science, le cinma, l'astronomie pour un JDR space opera. La thorie de l'volution si on se demande pourquoi dans Star wars, ils font appel  ces thories pour dfinir le look des monstres.

En ce moment, pour ma chronique  Vampire, je me suis intress  l'histoire de la chine,  sa mythologie,  Toronto, son histoire etc.

Pour l'informaticien, on doit se maintenir constamment  jour, souvent sur notre temps libre, et on bosse comme des tars. Ce n'est pas une fermeture d'esprit mais un manque de temps pour s'informer sur le monde  :;):

----------


## scorpking

moi jfais a d'une autre manire jfais du RP info je prend les jeux classiques WOW ou autre j'y joue pas mais j'ecris des histoires des contes en fonction du background puis on se met des fois a plusieur on joue pour s'impregner de la carte et des pasage et on y fais notre vie puis on passe au suivant

----------


## gretch

Je joue en gros une fois tous les 15 jours, avec la pire equipe qui soit, mes potes !!!! 

on joue  :* in nomine*; *add* _(le dernier chez pu combien)_; *bitume*; 
qq jeux perso (selon master) dont un entre heroes & Xmen pas mal du tout; va ptet se remettre a *deadland 

*j'aimais bien *nightproler,* j'ai jamais reussi  motiv mon master a star-wars, j'ai juste reussi a creer mon perso, un ewok jedi !!! jamais jou !

mon jeu prefer ! *Shaan !,* une perle, univers original, presque un multi-univers ultra coherent ! systeme de jeu agreable, race originale ! 

probleme :  les qq tentatives avec l'equipe se sont aver desastreuse !!! (ils sont vraiment pas dou ! et moi j'arrange rien en tant que master !!) 

mais ca reste toujours de bonne barre de rires (enfin presque tjr ! )

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ahh le jdr.. je me souviens encore de ma premiere partie.. c'etait un Oeil Noir.
On avais bien croch et rapidement enchain sur D&D . Apres tout c'est enchainer.

Mes preferes furent et restent : 
Warhammer 
Deadlands,
Shaan
Shadowrun

actuellement on se prpare pour shin et si j'arrive a trouver le temps Loup Garou.
Mon groupe de roliste n'a pas rencontr de problmes de ralisme.  On avais tous des activits en dehors du jeu de role et c'est pour nous le moyen de pass une soire intellectuelle entre potes.On est pas du style slash&bash, on prefere clairement les enqutes qui te font suer du cortex , mais on ne refuse videment pas une baston qui dfoule.

Par contre on a rencontr des roliste qui eux c'tait "gars" dans leur ralit et c'tait un peu effrayant quand j y repense. 

Comme pour tout l'excs n'est pas bon.

----------


## the_ugly

Le meilleur jeu de rle qui soit c'est la vie relle, je te dis pas le taux d'adrnaline quand tu sais que ds que tu feras une action, cela aura forcment des consquences sur toi ou ton entourage.

----------


## Rakken

Disons que c'est juste un peu dur de chevaucher un dragon en lancant une boule de feu au sale ncromancien qui a vol le sceptre magique qui protgait le royaume local, dans la vraie vie.

Aprs, tu vas me dire, "ou, mais ca n'existe pas tout ca". 
Pour sur, c'est bien vrai. Et je rajouterai mme que le jdr n'est probablement pas beaucoup plus utile qu'un bouquin ou un film de fiction. 

Pourtant, dans la vie rele, parfois, c'est sympa un bon bouquin ou un bon film ;-)

----------


## gretch

> Disons que c'est juste un peu dur de chevaucher un dragon en lancant une boule de feu au sale ncromancien qui a vol le sceptre magique qui protgait le royaume local, dans la vraie vie.

----------


## Oluha

J'ai fais quelques partie de AD&D (la vieille version Greyhawk qu'avait mon frre et ma soeur). J'aimais bien mais ca prend trop de temps et demande pas mal de joueurs.

----------


## 2Eurocents

Pour ma part, je suis accro repenti, par manque de temps.

J'ai un casier charg dans le domaine : Je fus membre d'un des plus gros clubs de JdR de la rgion nantaise, dans les annes 80. J'ai notamment particip  la plupart des JdR "grandeur-nature" du club, et me retrouve sur de nombreuses photos visibles dans ce site commmoratif. J'ai remport un des concours de peintures sur figurines (accessoire indispensable des bonnes parties d'AD&D) organis par le club lors de sa grande manifestation annuelle  la Manufacture des Tabacs de Nantes. Un orc en 25 mm au bouclier rouge frapp d'une faucille et d'un marteau avait, semble-t'il, mu le jury. J'ai particip au fanzine de l'poque, Chimre, qui s'est vendu dans toute la France (tirage max, 2000 exemplaires !). J'ai lu Jeux & Stratgies, ainsi que Cassus Belli et Dragon magazine  des poques diffrentes et ds les premiers numros. J'ai "L'empire Galactique", ainsi que "Avant Charlemagne" ddicacs par Franois Ndellec (l'auteur de ces pavs de rgles de jeu). C'est ma mman qui a commis la traduction des rgles de AD&D II, de Vampire et de Loups-Garous pour l'diteur franais Hexagonal. toussa, toussa ...

Maintenant, j'ai des enfants, et je suis pass en mode ancien (con)battant ...

Ma dernire partie remonte  5 ans, et c'tait du Stormbringer.

Avant a, j'ai touch  un peu de tout, en joueur ou MJ : D&D dans toutes ses versions, MEGA (paru dans J&S), Empire Galactique, Paranoa (excellent ! mais prouvant !!), l'Appel de Chtuhuluh, un peu de Shadowrun. 

Et aussi pas mal de jeux de plateau : Talisman, Baston, Car Wars, Squad Leader, Flight Leader, Tempte sur l'chiquier, Full Metal Plante, Formule D, Circus Imperium et surtout l'excellentissime Space Hulk !

Tiens, encore un ou deux ans et j'initie mes enfants.

Petite annonce : si quelqu'un sait o trouver un Space-Hulk neuf, qu'il me contacte en priv. J'ai prt le mien et ne l'ai jamais revu.  ::pleure::

----------


## GrandFather

> J'ai lu Jeux & Stratgies, ainsi que Cassus Belli et Dragon magazine  des poques diffrentes et ds les premiers numros.


 ::love::  Revues excellentes, souvent copies mais jamais gales. Pour l'anecdote, j'ai  la maison la collection complte des J & S que je consulte avec nostalgie de temps en temps, et non je ne la vendrai pas sur eBay.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Erwy

> Pour ma part, je suis accro repenti, par manque de temps.


Idem, manque de temps et du temps des copains, j'ai un peu de mal  jouer avec ceux que je ne connais pas  ::aie::  

Jamais t un gros joueur mais un peu de 
oeil noirrunequestappel de chtultrucmachinrves de dragonmais surtout shadowrun
Rhaaaa, comme j'ai pu me poiler sur le dernier, j'ai fais un essais rapide aussi de starwars avec les regles ADD ou j'ai repris mon perso typique anne moderne et +, inspir de mon hros, mon modle Sean Mallory  (mme si a m'oblige  ressortir mes bouquins de physique/chimie)

----------

